# Pocket Bunneh



## maherwoman (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Becknutt (Nov 10, 2007)

Aww...what a little cutie!!! :inlove:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG!!!! Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! :bunnyheart

:hearts:heartbeat::inlove:


----------



## jessmc03 (Nov 11, 2007)

i'm in love! :inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 11, 2007)

How can I get one of those for my pocket ?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 12, 2007)

I KNOW!!! That picture just MELTED my heart!!

And Amy...LOL!! I want one, too!!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 12, 2007)

:shock:Now that is the epitamy of Gorgeousness!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Henxy (Nov 16, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute, cute, KERR-YOOO-TUH!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 26, 2007)

AWWWww! <3 How'd you get him in without him squirming around to get out?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL...dunno, BunBuns...it's not a picture of one of my bunnies. I got it off of cuteoverload.com. 

Edited to add: I bet I could fit Teeny in a pocket, though...hehe!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 26, 2007)

oh how cute, i want one of those shirts with the bunny pockets!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

